# Pre-Cooked ham smoking



## olsmokey

My question is: how many minutes per pound at this temp. I’m really just heating it up since its pre cooked.  And also is this a good temp to cook at for reheating?

My Ham is pre-cooked  I am using mes 40 with maybe hickory, apple or cherry chips  smoking it at 230 degrees until the internal temp of the ham reaches 140 degrees. Then remove it from the smoker and letting it rest.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Bone in or bone out?
Skin on or skin off?


~Martin


----------



## kathrynn

Martin....watching this thread. Want to possibly smoke a ham for Christmas. Been reading old...really old posts. What is the easiest way. Don't want to brine....don't have time. How does smoking a precooked ham taste? (Compared to just cooking in the oven)......plan on a big one and using hickory.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Lots of folks like to do that, smoke a store-bought ham.


~Martin


----------



## flash

I would go a little lower on the smoker temp. Give it a little more time in the smoke.


----------



## uncle_lar

I have done quite a few pre-cooked hams in the smoker. My favorite is apple wood.

I score the outside and give it a liberal coating of honey and brown sugar 

I smoke at 225 until 140* I spritz with a honey rum spritz  about once an hour


----------



## kathrynn

Cool.....the left overs from the ham will go into my Red beans and Rice...so not going to do anything sweet...all tho...I love the pineapple and cherries like my Grandmother did years ago.

I do have apple wood...and can mix with the hickory.

I will try this and let ya know what happens. 

We have gotten some of the honey baked hams a while back...the Fam doesn't like the sweet ones....they are ham purists.  Just good old plain ham.

Would love to get fresh ones and go from there....just don't have the time to do that right now.  Thanks for all of the suggestions and help!  Yall are the bestest!


----------



## foxriversmokin

Last ham I did was a fully-cooked spiral.  Smoked at 200deg until IT of 140deg, rubbed with mustard and brown sugar, and spritzed with apple cider vinegar.  Was great!  Used skewers to keep it together during smoking.  Smoked a couple pounds of mixed nuts and some taters too.

I found the following info helpful a while back, maybe on here, regarding the diff between "Fully cooked" and "Pre-cooked" hams.  There is a difference.

Fully Cooked Ham - A ham that has been thoroughly heated during some part of the processing to a temperature exceeding 147° F, making it ready to eat without further cooking. These hams are found labeled "Fully Cooked," "Ready to Eat," or "Heat and Serve." They may be eaten right out of the package or they can be warmed to an internal temperature  of 140° F to provide a richer flavor.

Pre-Cooked Ham - A ham that has been heated during some part of the processing to an internal temperature exceeding 137°F but less than 148° F. Most commercially processed hams are heated to a temperature of 140° F. Temperatures reaching 137° F will kill the trichina parasite. A partially cooked ham still requires additional cooking prior to eating. It must be heated to an internal temperature of 160° F.













112002_1420[00].jpg



__ foxriversmokin
__ Dec 9, 2012


















112002_1917[00].jpg



__ foxriversmokin
__ Dec 9, 2012


















112002_1954[00].jpg



__ foxriversmokin
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## jayj123

_I believe your question was about time. The last time I cooked a "Double Smoked Ham", I did an 8 lb butt portion and ran at ~250* for 5hrs 15min to 145* IT. Since then I have increased temps to 275* to cut down on time but I did not record the total time. I am currently doing a 6.5 lb spiral sliced and am trying to run a 275* and will update you when done. I use mesquite because I like a heavy smoke flavor and the previous ones have been excellent. Waiting to see how a spiral sliced will turn out._


----------



## tis2fine

Whole ham 22lb. don't remeber how long brought IT to 150, it was scored basted every hour with a sauce I concoct consisting of brown sugar appricot preserves a few dashes of soy sauce and a cup or so of bourbon, and a teasspoon or so of molasses.













IMG_0126.JPG



__ tis2fine
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## kathrynn

Was at the store today...saw a nice butt portion fresh ham....was $2.19 per lb. Was a bit over $21.00. Had a thick fat ring under the meat (was labeled as minimally processed). Ok...looked at the pre-cooked smoked hams like I normally buy.....$ was about the same. Going to check Sam's and Costco this week before I make my mind up with what I want to do.

With the fresh.....what do y'all think I need to do.....I am a newbie......I am off the weekend before Christmas and can play with the smoker.:help:


----------



## foxriversmokin

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/FACTSheets/Meat_&_Poultry_Labeling_Terms/index.asp

*"NATURAL:*  
A product containing no artificial ingredient or added color and is only minimally processed. Minimal processing means that the product was processed in a manner that does not fundamentally alter the product. The label must include a statement explaining the meaning of the term natural (such as "no artificial ingredients; minimally processed")."

Does the ham package say ready to eat, fully-cooked, pre-cooked or anything like that?  Minimally processed doesn't appear to have anything to do with cooking.

"Fresh" seems to imply that you need to fully cook the ham, where I would cook to IT of 160deg.

Here's some good general ham info:

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Pork/Ham101.htm


----------



## kathrynn

This is why I love you guys!!!!! Will go and read....do my homework! Thank you!


----------



## 25mike87

Lots of good info thanks.


----------



## famous ticketz

great insight, i plan on cooking a ham for easter.....


----------



## reinhard

i'm going to smoke a bone-in ham myself this weekend for part of the Easter dinner. lot's of good info. thanks. Reinhard


----------



## Bearcarver

FoxRiverSmokin said:


> *"NATURAL:*
> A product containing no artificial ingredient or added color and is only minimally processed. Minimal processing means that the product was processed in a manner that does not fundamentally alter the product. The label must include a statement explaining the meaning of the term natural (such as "no artificial ingredients; minimally processed")."
> 
> Does the ham package say ready to eat, fully-cooked, pre-cooked or anything like that?  Minimally processed doesn't appear to have anything to do with cooking.
> 
> "Fresh" seems to imply that you need to fully cook the ham, where I would cook to IT of 160deg.
> 
> Here's some good general ham info:
> 
> http://whatscookingamerica.net/Pork/Ham101.htm


That linked article must be a few years old.

USDA changed Pork to 145*, and they say to cook Fresh Ham to 145* IT, and Pre-cooked Ham to 140* IT.

Link:

http://www.foodsafety.gov/keep/charts/mintemp.html

Bear


----------



## shoefly

15-20 mins per lb at 225-230, i like meat at 125-130 and i would only use 1 small chunk of a fruit wood cherry or apple ham is smoked already unless you really like a heavy smoke taste


----------



## Bearcarver

shoefly said:


> 15-20 mins per lb at 225-230, i like meat at 125-130 and i would only use 1 small chunk of a fruit wood cherry or apple ham is smoked already unless you really like a heavy smoke taste


Apparently you never had Double Smoked Ham.

I've been eating them for nearly 50 years, and there's nothing like them:


> *Double Smoked Hams Times 4*
> 
> 
> 
> *Double Smoked Ham Twins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Double Smoked Ham *

Bear


----------

